# PCD - Owner plus none



## Onnastick (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking forward to taking delivery at the PC of my very first BMW! Coming soon - driving down in a one-way car rental for delivery next week.

My original plan to go through the program with my better half has fallen through, so I will be there alone. Will I be able to enjoy twice the driving time during the "hands on," track aspects of the program, since I won't be there switching out with anyone? I hope this is the case, but thought I would check here, in case anyone has had a similar experience. Either way, really looking forward to the event!


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. I went solo (wife just wasn't interested). Got twice the seat time. I highly recommend this unless your better half is into BMWs in which case you may be in serious trouble when you get home.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I took my son. He throughly enjoyed it. But I am also confident you will enjoy it regardless. (I would have loved to take my wife but she graduated to heaven 6 months before I got my first bimmer) 

There are three exercises you will do. There is a mini-autocross, a panic stopping exercise, and a wet skidpad exercise. Your wife might not like the autocross and/or the skidpad but everybody should do the braking exercise. All you do in the braking is get up to 40mph, then 45mph, then 50 mph and hit the brakes. The purposes are to convince you that with the ABS, all you have to do is push hard and also that you can still steer while under hard braking. These are not "racer" things, just competent driving things. The skidpad is to show you how the DSC works. Our instructor helped us do 180s with the DSC off. Your wife might view that as nonsense but I bet she would also have fun doing it.

I would look for a partner but do it by myself rather than not do it. It's a free night in a nice hotel and several free meals. Even if you don't want to drive on the track you can have fun. There is comfortable seating inside at the Performance Center if you wanted to do some things but not others. And you can take pictures or movies of the others driving.

Jim


----------

